# Ics On Bionic (Just A Question)



## eygraber (Sep 6, 2011)

Hey guys, I've just getting started at cooking ROMs and had a few questions about what I would need to do for getting ICS on the Bionic (assuming the bootloader was unlocked). I downloaded the ICS AOSP source, and have made some changes to it. The only thing I'm a little foggy on is how the kernel fits into the picture. Would I need to modify the kernel and drivers to get my ROM to work on the Bionic? What kind of changes would I have to make (just an example or 2)? Thanks in advance


----------



## Insidian (Oct 8, 2011)

eygraber said:


> Hey guys, I've just getting started at cooking ROMs and had a few questions about what I would need to do for getting ICS on the Bionic (assuming the bootloader was unlocked). I downloaded the ICS AOSP source, and have made some changes to it. The only thing I'm a little foggy on is how the kernel fits into the picture. Would I need to modify the kernel and drivers to get my ROM to work on the Bionic? What kind of changes would I have to make (just an example or 2)? Thanks in advance


I dont know the answer, but I believe droidth3ory and dhacker29 have been working on a Bionic ICS port, you might try asking one of them.


----------



## shanebionic (Sep 18, 2011)

The main problem is that the bootloader is still locked.


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

The Development subforum is reserved for releases. moved to Bionic General.


----------



## eygraber (Sep 6, 2011)

Insidian said:


> The Development subforum is reserved for releases. moved to Bionic General.


Sorry about that


----------

